

Show HN: Weekend Project, Social Network Without Users  - martinariel
http://doadoing.com
A proof of concept i've developed several months ago . The idea was to build a social network without users and learn Django.<p>Warm Regards from Argentina.
Martin.
======
materialhero
Pretty cool. A little scary how accurate the heat map is though. It's
recording me about a half a block from my house!

~~~
martinariel
Thanks! We're using the geolocation API directly in javascript, the accuracy
it's quite good.

------
akadek
Accurate but completely anonymous, nice idea! Keep going!

